# Parameter und die Main Methode



## der Prof (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte ne "mini Applikation" mit Konstruktoren bauen.. und habe schon probleme bei der main methode 

hier die Oberklasse

```
package view;

public class JFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {

	// public String[] args = {};

	public JFrame(JFrame frame) {

	}

	public JFrame getJFrame(JFrame frame) {

		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setSize(640, 480);
		setLocation(320, 240);
		setVisible(true);

		return frame;

	}

	// public void test(JFrame frame) { <<< diese methode brauch ma net oder?.. ^^
	// 
	// getJFrame(frame); 
	//		
	// }

	public void setJMenuBar(JMenuBar menuBar) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}
}
```

unterklasse

```
package view;

import view.JFrame;

public class JMenuBar extends view.JFrame {

	public JMenuBar(JFrame frame) {
		super(frame);

		view.JFrame object = new JFrame(frame);
		object.getJFrame(frame);

	}

	public JMenuBar getJMenuBar(JMenuBar menuBar, JFrame frame) {

		frame.setJMenuBar(menuBar);

		return menuBar;

	}
}
```

und die // ich vermute falsche komplett falsche main methode 


```
//package main;
//
//import view.JFrame;
//
//public class Main {
//
//	public static void main(String[] args, JFrame frame) {
//
//		view.JFrame object = new JFrame(frame);
//		object.getJFrame(frame);
//
//	}
//}
```

folgende fehlermeldung erscheint: "Selection does not contain a main type"

ob das mit der verrerbung jetzt richtig geschrieben ist und ich auf die componente "frame" der Oberklasse "JFrame" zugegriffen werden kann ist jetzt ma egal.. ^^

gut zu wissen wäre wie ich die methode "getJFrame" zu erst einmal "starten" kann.. ich hab irgendwass mit "Parameter in der main()-Methode übergeben" gelesen komme allerdings nicht weiter

"Unter Eclipse kann man beim Programmstart Run -> Run ... -> das Programm auswählen -> (x)=Arguments und da kann man die angeben damit das richtig klappt." ?

bitte nicht zuviel verraten welches kapitel sollte ich in mein java buch aufschlagen? 

THX

MfG
der Prof


----------



## zerix (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wenn man nicht zuviel verraten soll, dann sage ich dir mal am besten was du nach schauen sollst. Ich kann dir das Kapitel im Java-Buch nicht sagen, aber es wird wohl sehr weit vorne sein.
Am besten schaust du dir mal an wie eine main-Methode auszusehen hat. Also besser gesagt die Signatur der main-Methode.


Wenn ich noch was sagen darf, ich verstehe deine Klassenhierarchie nicht.

MFG

zEriX


----------

